# Packstation



## JennyMcLane (14 Januar 2009)

WAs ist das?
Ich bekomme zwar ab und zu via dhl DVDs. Aber diese Mail schaut mir nicht ganz geheuer aus. *g*
Hab eh nichts angeklickt.



> Hallo Lieber Kunde, Liebe Kundin.
> 
> Wir bitten Sie ihre PACKSTATION zu  Verifizieren da wir momentan Probleme mit unseren servern haben.
> Ihre  PACKSTATION können Sie ganz einfach auf der [noparse]PACKSTATION-Aktivierung[/noparse]  Verifizieren..
> ...


----------



## Heiko (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Packstation*

Das ist der Versuch, an die Daten Deiner (eventuell vorhandenen) Packstation zu kommen. An diese werden dann Bestellungen versandt und abgeholt, die mit Phishing-Geld bezahlt wurden. Teilweise auch mit geklauten Kreditkartendaten.
Letztendlich geht es also um Phishing: man will an die Zugangsdaten zu Deiner Packstation kommen.


----------



## JennyMcLane (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Packstation*

Danke.

Hab ja keine Packstation. DHL liefert brav ins Haus 

Dachte mir schon das es so eine Mail ist, aber man kann ja die anderen auch warnen


----------



## Heiko (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Packstation*

Das hast Du ja auch richtig gemacht!


----------

